# What is the deal



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

I keep missing phone calls from Virgin (because I'm on my bike when they call and I don't fancy negotiating while out of breath) since I registered as an existing TiVo owner. 

Before I call back and listen to what they have to offer I wanted to get some basic idea of costs. I don't currently subscribe to anything from Virgin although my house is cabled up. 

Does anyone know what is the minimum monthly cost I can get away with handing over to Mr Branson?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well firstly, Mr B has nothing to do with Virgin Media other than licensing them the Virgin brand 

Best I can tell, your costs will be:

XL TV = &#163;30.50 per month
and
Tivo &#163;149 one-off + &#163;3 per month

So that's &#163;149 one-off cost plus &#163;33.50 per month.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Mr B owns 15&#37; of Virgin Media IIRC.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Well firstly, Mr B has nothing to do with Virgin Media other than licensing them the Virgin brand


Didn't know that 



> Best I can tell, your costs will be:
> XL TV = £30.50 per month
> and
> Tivo £149 one-off + £3 per month
> ...


Ouch! So the new TiVo is only available when taking the XL TV package then.

Thanks for the info - not sure I'd get that past TLOML


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> Mr B owns 15% of Virgin Media IIRC.


Firstly, I don't think it's even that much. Secondly, I believe he is a minority share-holder.

Either way, he stll has no day-to-day involvement with the company.

Not being pedantic; just stating facts 



CarlWalters said:


> So the new TiVo is only available when taking the XL TV package then.


At the moment, yes. This _will_ change at some point.


----------

